# IUI FRIENDS PART 14



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

and  

      

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks Holly  

GOOD LUCK FOR EC TODAY JESS!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Just thought I would quick pop on and say good morning  

Jess-       thinking of you hunny 

Julie-nice pics  hope your ok?

Kj-not quite sure what we have let ourselves in for with the love ladder but Tony is announcing the task later    scared now  Do we have to do with DH or shall we get stand ins   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Easy love  I think I might have to get a stand in any way cos Michael works nights,actually I havent told him I have signed up for it  

Found this and thought of you 

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

julie its prob not too late..try and add yourself and see what they say...

i'll have to use Caleb if dh isnt around


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj- pmsl at the Caleb comment,puts a whole new meaning to Dogging    

Julie-hope you can get added on,we could be the 3 love ladder chicks  didnt get to BK,was too slow,so we grabbed some sarnies for the car from Tesco (and some choccie ssshhhh)  

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Great pics, Julie! Thanks for the messages - they were lovely!

Glad you all had a fab time.

Off to get by little stash of eggs collected in half an hour!!!  Have got bit of a nasty cold but nurse says it's no problem! 

Will be trying v v hard not to say anything while under the influence of drugs!!!  Really hoping it's not the dishy anaesthatist like last time! 

Thanks for all your lovely messages - have a fab day!

Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Jess didnt realise you were still here loads of luck sweetie,hope the cold gets better 

Julie-I found one for me










off to find one for Kim now


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Here we go Kim 



Ok so I really must go and get Michael up now!!!! God I am gonna have cold sweats if I cant come on here if I get a job 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you know Cathy has posted this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57246.msg764837/topicseen.html#msg764837

She has put a couple of pictures in her gallery


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Jess,hope you get some good ones!

Waiting for a friend to arrive for lunch,Moomin thanks for psoting that,the babies look tiny!

Love to all xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol @ dogging kelly how RUDE!! LOVE the piccie - Caleb can do roll over too 

ok so we're the 'love ladder lovelies' what a laugh..do we get to swap dh's at any point? bags i get Lee


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dogging, husband swapping .... ...now you've grabbed my attention....... I hope you have to provide photographic evidence


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

not too late to join in murtle....


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Not on your nelly..........I'm far too sensible


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ugh julie your boss is the pitts    what an ogre, i'd like to give her a big thump. no wonder you feel like ranting...from now on every time you mention her i'm going to picture her as a big fat ogre with a warty chin with hairs poking out...
   to you hunny

btw should be careful mentioning me,candy and g string in same sentence, people might get the wrong idea about me and the lovely candy 
kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Kj-bummer you bagged the only half decent bloke   Dont worry what ever the challenge is we will beat Julie hands down  

Julie-only joking hunny  god your boss needs a good slap,why is it the most annoying people manage to get pg first,***** face.Just think when you will have a tiny bundle it might be a boy and that would be something to rub in her face when she has got a toddler from hell    

Murtle-aarrrgghh arent you joining the 3 love ladder lovlies (tony's angels)

Well our review appointment went well,asked loads of questions,my consultant said that he cant see that it helped that I was so ill in the last stage of stimming then also after e/t.But there is nothing I can do about it now  He wants us to wait 3 months and I haven't got my head round that fact yet   Cant tell me how my recipient did so that upset me cos I would genuinly like to know.

I asked if I can have more sedation for e/t and he said yes,so thats another £125  then he said cos e/t was also painfull and tricky(they struggled to get the catheter in) that while I was under at my next e/c they will do a dummy run to see if its still tricky and if it is he will strongly suggest sedation during e/t too  so another £125 eeekkkkk

He was dissapointed it didnt work,he was really expecting it to cos my eggs and michaels sperm were fab apparently   so thats one good thing.So the egg share team are gonna contact me soon so we can get the ball rolling

Not quite sure I can wait 3 months now 

Loads of love 

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess
               for ec today mate, hope they get some real beauties. Can't wait to hear what you talk about this time    

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I want to go on the love ladder but missed yesterdays deadline   

Is there sausage at the top?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

it might not be too late..julie got in this morning....
sausage at the top..dream on!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Good to hear you all had a fab time on Saturday, was it ever in any doubt  Thanks so much for thinking of me & the lovely poster   
Kj - New slippers are sounding gorgeous  PLEASE make sure you wear them to the next meet. So you had your new large cleavage on show then, did you need help like this........  Hope the work situation improves & that Caleb enjoys his new classes. I'm sure he loves you with a passion, they all just like to see how far they can push "mommy".
Molly - Your niece & nephew really loved the  then. Your posh room sounded great & I'm  at you keeping Kj awake with your own body orchestra!!
Sarah -  how are you doing? You didn't find them all too  then!!
Jess - Thinking of you, lots of   for ec & you are right to appeal to the ombudsman for your free go...........IT IS YOURS!!!
Julie - Thanks for pm fruit bat   I'll reply in the morning, doubt I'll have time before I finish. Feel like I've been at work all week & it's only Tuesday  As for your boss..................    I can't type the words I really want to!!

Back in a bit,

Erica.xx

PS - Kj - If sausage isn't the prize, what's the point


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jillypops -    Will pm you tomorrow buddy, need to catch up. Hope things are easing for you.
Lilly -  love to you & your sister. Hope you're ok.
Kelly -  in sorting out a new job, new car & your mortgage, sounds like you've got your hands full  Glad your follow-up appt went well, & don't worry 3 months will fly by  & the rest will do you good.
Struthie - Might try & find that book, I'm looking for a good read  Good luck as you start d/r Friday.
Perky - Nice to "see" you again  Good to hear that your business is going well & lots of luck in making some very tough decisions.
Holly - Back on e-bay  you go girl!!! Glad DH is doing so well, love your sparkly shoe story, but bet they are not as nice as Kj's slippers  Hope you get to keep your job for as long as suits you.
Claire - Sorry to hear your (.)(.) are stapled to your desk again  you poor thing. Good luck with d/r, you can't be any more  than you normally are!!
Murtle - Sensible? Are you sure? Is your bum on fire?   
Starr - Ooohhhh what's this about a sports day?  Could we have a FF slant on the games, egg & test tube race etc 

Erica.xxx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Dear All,
It's been a very long time since I paid a visit to FF, But now I'm back, I thought I would track all my old buddies down, So sorry about failed iui and ivf's from most of you. But sure am glad I tracked you down. DH and I are going for ivf very son,waiting on some inhertence to finally get sorted it been 8 months. DH has said we can have 2-3 goes, so here I am alittle fitter and mind is now sorted.
Hope to here from you guys really soon,
Love The Mouse xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

Personally I thought sausage was better at the bottom not the top


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Marsha,

Fan bloodytastic your back hunny(if that sounds mad) how the devil are you??//

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57341.new.html#new

So sorry Aless... thinking of you xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey ... only been gone a short while & this thread has turned into a porn site!   What's all this about ladders & sausage?!!

Julie ... I seriously think your boss has a personality disorder!  If it wasn't so cruel would make a great storyline for a film!  She is flippin' mental!!!  Take no notice - I know that's hard, but I can't believe that all these things are "accidental".

Molly ... have PMd you - thanks for being so lovely!


I had a nightmare time in EC yesterday - never felt pain like it!  Thought i might actually die at one point!!! Had to double my pain relief!

Apparently my ovaries had gone very high up - felt like they were in my mouth at one point!! 

Anyway, managed to get 2 out of the 5 - bit sad cos really wanted 3 so had another one to go with my frostie - but v v grateful for any at all!

Had call to say both fertilised!!! Don't know grade yet but having ET at 2.20pm tomorrow!

It was the dishy anaesthatist again & he greeted me with "Hello, I remember you from last time"!!!! great!  Managed to keep mouth shut this time!!

Did first Heparin jab last night - really stingy! Even worse than ivf drugs!! & Forgot the joy of the botty bombs!!   oh it's so fab to be doing those again!!


Kelly - that 3 months really will whizz by.  It took me 3 months for my natural cycle to get back to normal too, which is very common, so probably a good thing.  Bit annoying they can't tell you how the other girl got on.

Really sad news about Aless - she really has been through the mill. 

Erica - you do make me laugh!!  How's it going with getting your next go?

Catwoman - where are you?  You must be getting towards injecting now?

Holly - hope you're ok too.

Well, it's a fab day here - got a friend coming round in a min, she's got 2 kids & she always expects me to go to hers.  She sent me a text yesterday to suggest meeting up today.  She knew I'd had my EC & still thought I'd go round to her!  Took great delight in saying i wasn't allowed to drive for 48 hours! 

MUst go & get dressed! DH has very kindly put the sunshade up in the garden so will catch a few  

Mwah, mwah my lovelies,
Jess xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie,

Starr-thanks for the info on Alees,so sad  

Jess-hope you have a nice day catching some rays hunny,good luck for et   

Julie and Kim-have you started hunting yet?

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well Julie and Kim,

I have foubd the first clue and am on my first assingment!!! good luck catching up   

Kelly x

ps you need to be in the girl and boy chat part for the love ladder no1 part


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon all  

Jilly -              
Marsha - Welcome back hunny   & wishing you lots of luck with IVF. THere are a few of us doing tx during the next few months so it will be good to share   
Kelly - Aaaaaaarrrrrr I'm telling my mom, you're a rude girl       
Julie -     hope you're ok today & that your boss is   
Jess -     both fertilised fantastic. Thinking of you & lots of      for et tomorrow.

Big loves to everyone not mentioned   got to dash, lots to do.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

for you my friends   

*National Girlfriends Day

What would most of us do without our sisters, confidants and shopping, lunching, and traveling girls? 
Let's celebrate each other for each other's sake!

If you get this twice you know you have more than one girlfriend. Be Happy!

PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO ALL OF YOUR GIRLFRIENDS!

It is good to be a woman:

1. We got off the Titanic first. 
2. We can scare male bosses with the mysterious gynecological disorder excuses. 
3 Taxis stop for us. 
4. We don't look like a frog in a blender when dancing. 
5. No fashion faux pas we make, could ever rival the Speedo. 
6. We don't have to pass gas to amuse ourselves. 
7. If we forget to shave, no one has to know. 
8. We can congratulate our teammate without ever touching her rear end. 
9. We never have to reach down every so often to make sure our privates are still there. 
10. We have the ability to dress ourselves. 
11. We can talk to the opposite sex without having to picture them naked. 
12. If we marry someone 20 years younger, we are aware that we will look like an idiot. 
13. We will never regret piercing our ears. 
14. There are times when chocolate really can solve all your problems. 
15. We can make comments about how silly men are in their presence because they aren't listening anyway.

Send this to all the bright women you know and make their day!!!*


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing ok.  What fab weather...just want to spend the evening sitting in the garden but have to go back to school later for a governors meeting... great!!

Just wanted to congratulate Jess on two wonderful fertilised eggs.  Hope you are not in so much pain now hun.  Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.  Take it easy.

Loads of love and hugs to you all,

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

YAY JESS THATS FAB NEWS HONEY     

WILL BE THINKING OF YOU AND SENDING BUCKET LOADS OF           FOR TOMORROW.

LOADS OF LOVE SWEETIE

SHAZIA XXXX


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Jess


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Hunnies 

Jess what great news hun, two little lovelies   sorry you had to go through such pain to get them tho  lotsa luck for today    

kelly and julie..how are you getting on with the task? i'm finding it v hard cos dh and i know evrything about eachother..also i dont wanna snoop toooo much cos its my b'day in a couple of weeks and i dont want to spoil any surprises 

off to walk mr paws in a min, then i have my 1 to 1 with the sw at 10am, lucky lucky me...

laters

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Good Luck  for et Jess.  xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Alas my days of freedom are almost over      I'm feeling ok about work though... must mean i'm ready!!

Oh my god!! Just watching GM TV amd this woman's got 13 kids !!!  1 just 3 days old. That's just greedy !!

Kj.. enjoy your walk.. it's a lovely day so Caleb should be happy!  Good luck with the sw today   

Julie.. i think your boss is evil  or just plain stupid  . I think i would have lost it with her by now... you've got the patience of a saint!  Hope today is better for you honey xx

Kelly ..3 months will fly by... that time will do you and Michael good to get over the last tx. 

Oh btw good luck to the three of you re the Love Ladder!!  You're braver than me!!

Having a day in today!! Housework/gardening.  

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   beautiful day isn't it.
Jess -          for et today, thinking of you & sending bucket loads of + vibes your way.
KJ -   with your sw interview I'm sure you'll be fine. Someone is going to be very lucky to have you as mummy   Enjoy your walk in the sunshine.
Starr - Great to hear that you feel well enough to go back to work   although the thought of going back can't be thrilling!! I saw that lady on GMTV this morning too    what a greedy s*d & can she pass on any tips   

Big     to everyone else

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Look girls, it's me..................



Jilly/Catwoman - Do you think it has a bit of a Liza theme too 

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all,

What a lovely day,I have chucked my bunnies out in the garden now that the shed is properly rabbit proofed 

Kj-loads of luck for your 1 to1 hunny,you will will pass with flying colours  sorry I didnt get your pm sooner to give you a clue,glad you found it.

Julie-Liked your answers,I was really stuck too,aparently Tony and the mods thought we were all gonna be rude  theres time yet  

Forgot to mention when I was looking through the love ladder thread that Jilly is on the list,the cheeky minx   and she has not told us(or has she and I missed it??)  

Ok I know you are all right about the 3 month waiting for the next IVF,so I am trying really hard on the  front,I am going for a really long walk with my sis later after school,walking round the canal and back (via pub and glass of wine). Think we are gonna go and test drive a car at the weekend and we should be hearing about our remortgage soon 

Totally off subject but there is a lady down the road who has 3 kids,one is same age as oli so they went to play group and nursery together and we used to have the kids go to each others houses to play.When the kids were moving to big school she took her son out and took him to a (god) school on the other side of town and we have hardly spoken since,she knew about our probs and had never asked.Someone close to her has told me she is expecting again (GGGGRRRRRR) so guess who walks by and see's me today,yup you guessed it. She did ask me how we had gone so I told her.But she didnt tell me about her pregnancy and that annoyed me a little bit cos she is telling lots of others and avoiding me,so its gonna be real awkward when she starts showing I reckon,anyway just needed to rant about the super fertile bugger

Hope you all have a lovely day

Jess-thinking of you sweetie   

Struthie-good luck for tomorrow starting your tx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

m feeling rather excited..sw thinks we should get to panel by the end of August   am not counting my chickens yet but i'm really pleased, was not expecting it so soon. we have quite an intense diary of visits ahead of us so that we are ready in time but thats ok. my session went ok, again quite intense, but nothing i minded talking about. she says so far she cant see any problems      

kj


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Gang,
Just got back from 2hrs at the gym, I so want to be fit when I start IVF. 
Good luck to Jess today fingers crossed.
Shazia, did I read that you were now expecting, If it was not you I do appoligise..
Well ladies I'm still catching up on everyone's news, so sorry if this is short big hello to everyone, I'm so glad I'm back, I forgot how funny you guys are.
Take care
The Mouse.x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - Fab News, will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

KJ-fab news hunny    so happy that things are moving in the right direstion for you   Glad it went well 

Marsha-dont worry hunny,you take all the time you need to settle in  You were spot on about Shazia  I know what you mean about trying to get fit for IVF,I had to cancel my gym membership cos I couldnt afford it,trying to walk loads 

Nothing new from me,the bank called to say our temporary overdraft has expired and that they tried to re do it and it said no so I told them to try again    

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly -      to the bank for not extending your overdraft.  Any luck with the remortgaging yet?


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello Oh Gorgeous Ones!
My bosom-stapling boss is off sick! Yay! So my bosoms are stapled no more! In fairness to her, it has been busier here than usual because of two lots of bank holidays having an impact on our schedules. But anyway, I'm back...

Oh ********** ********** **********... your boss is a complete b*st*rd. It still stuns and horrifies me at how appallingly insensitive/smug some women can be about their pregnancies. I don't expect people to walk on eggshells around me – and I'm sure you don't, either – but there's no doubt your boss (and one of my colleagues when she was preggers) appeared to know exactly what she was doing, and the devastating impact it can have (even if you don't show how upset you are). Try to rise above it and see her insensitivity as something else – a sign, perhaps, of her own insecruity in her relationship and ability to be a good mother? Put it this way: since my 'orrible colleague returned, I've discovered that her relationship is dodgy to say the least, and she's not finding motherhood the bed of roses she expected it to be. She even told a colleague the other day that she thinks she's depressed, 'cos the whole responsibility of it all is grinding her down completely. Oh, and she looks bl**dy awful, too. Just a thought. You keep your head held high, my darling.     Your day will come, and you will a million times the better mummy, too.
Erica –             You're right, it does have a hint of the Liza's about it! How are you after your hospital showdown? Bet you're still furious. 'Cos I'm so c*ap these days at keeping up with everyone, where are you now re IVF tx? And are you still getting plenty of sausage?!
Jess… Sending you every single one of my                                   for today… you've really been through the mill. Remember it only takes one. I really, really hope this one works for you and even though I'm not a religious person, I will face east towards Ipswich and say a prayer for you this afternoon  
Kelly – How are you, hunny? It's tough, I know, trying to get back to normal after an IVF 'failure' and it seems for a while as though the world is stacked against you trying again or ever getting pregnant; while you can't seem to go anywhere without being surrounded by preggers women. Hang on in there. It will get better  
HOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How are you, pet? Lovely to see you back posting again. Only wish I was able to catch up with you more often... I clearly need to log on very early in the morning! 
Starr – sending you a big   and lots of      for going back to work.
Everyone else - bonkersJilly, Moomin, Marsha (welcome back!!!) KJ (loved the national friends day stuff) Molly, Struthie, Shazia and anyone I haven't remember to mention…  

I'm OK. Still downregging and waiting for AF to arrive. She is one day late, and no sign of her either. None of the usual signs. So, before I could get my hopes up, I did a pregnancy test, which was of course negative (well, there had been no weather reports of hell freezing over, or news alerts of flying pigs, so I didn't really expect anything different). So, girls, I need you all to do an AF dance for me... I'll start with a wild and sexy tango, then if bonkersJilly and Erika could perhaps follow me with a bit of frantic tap dancing, then ********** gets going with a floaty waltz and Kelly goes crazy with a freaky mumba… you get the picture. 

Right-o, I'm off to grab some lunch and a few sunrays.

Love to you all! And I miss you all!

C xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

for you catwoman


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you, my lovelies! I'll join you…                      

And after a few              in my garden with Jilly and Erica, I'll be no doubt             

Forgot to mention, my girl-cat, Daphne, caught her first mouse yesterday. What's the big deal, you may ask? Only that she's SEVEN BL**DY YEARS OLD! That's London cats for you. All they do is mince about the place in high heels, gucci handbags and green velvet collars. None of that actually going outside and doing anything remotely cat-like, oh no.
I left it for DH to clear up


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry, that should be Gucci with a capital G.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Here goes


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Now, Kelly, that's just showing off.  

Julie – that makes me feel better!   thought it was just my moggies that were a bit lacking in the lion department!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Catwoman, you ok hunny?
Jilly tap dancing looks like this     you've heard about her dodgey walk haven't you, to say she isn't light on her feet is an understatement 

I'm far lighter on my feet, so will do you a little wiggle & a little shimmy..........


Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly -   for new car & remortgage.
KJ - Fantastic news       mate, chuffed to bits for you. Panel at the end of August   that isn't too far away you know. I'm getting so excited I can't imagine how you're feeling.
Marsha - 2 hours at the gym, you go girl   You'll soon be in tip top shape. I've just gone back to my classes after 8 weeks off following my smear tx. Blimey it hurts & is extra hard in this nice weather  but needs must & I need to shift some timber!!
Catwoman - Have another dance my lovely           hope you're feeling ok d/r & that AF arrives soon. Tx suspended for me again  think my body is falling apart. I'm very frustrated now  will explain in a bit.
Julie - Nice dancing but not as lovely as mine............

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

right back at ya!!

Aaaahhhhh Catwoman, poor little


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Kimjay, 

Just caught up with your news. I so hope the assessment is completed and ready for panel at the end of August for you both. Is it too early to ask if they have talked of any potential matches?? 

All the very very best!!! I know how much this process involves!

Take care
M x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for that Jilly !!!  I have just checked and mine is on there to.  Have now deleted.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Jilly that was v funny!!!!!!!!

So sorry about your crap clinic - can't believe how much you've been messed about.   Hope your flu gets better soon!

KJ ... fantastic news about the adoption!! Can't believe it's whizzed along so quickly!  Our local paper had a huge article about how desperate Suffolk SSs are for foster carers & adopters.

Catwoman ... great to hear from you my lovely, will do a big, fat belly dance for you!! 

Have just been basted!! Yippee!! Now got to endure 2 weeks of hell!  Still, if the weather stays like this it will be bearable!

Thank you to everyone for the lovely messages - it really does make a difference to feel that people are rooting for us!

Embies were only grade 2 this time but apparently that's still "good".  ET was a doddle & a bit of a textbook one - phew!  Even got given a scan pic of our 2 little embies trying to snuggle in!!

Kelly ... hope you sort your money worries out soon - we've all been there (I'm still there but DH is only allowed to know some of it!! ).  

Marsha ... good to hear from you again! Hope the gym wasn't too tiring!

Molly ... have PMd you hun.

Julie... hope evil boss is behaving today!  I think she probably feels v inferior to you cos you're a) beautiful, B) lovely, C) v v popular D) got a gorgeous man with a fab extension!!!   Really hoping she has the labour from hell & a v v grizzly baby!!

Love to all,
Mwah, mwah
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just a quick catch up from me girls.................

As most of you know my sister was diagnosed with skin cancer at the beginning of the year. Thankfully       she is in remission & doing very well. She is organising a fund raising night & wants to do all she can so if anyone is willing to buy some raffle tickets or something, please pm as every little helps.

Anyway she is really into checking moles etc now, who can blame her, & she has told us all what to look for. Size changes, colour changes (going darker) if they feel lumpy underneath etc. I'm passing the message on to you my ff buddies in the hope that you all check & go onto ask about anything you're not happy about. It's always worth asking.

Anyway I have got a mole on the back of my left thigh which has grown, I've noticed it when shaving. My sister asked my to see our gp about it so I did on Monday morning   MY gp said that because it has grown & because of what happened to my sister she was going to refer me. I was ok about that but when I asked if it would effect me being able to do my next IVF she just gave me a funny look & said "better to sort it now". That really upset me   as I desperately want to move forward but hey ho.

Today is only Thursday & I've had a call   from DF to say I've had a letter from them this morning. How quick is that      I've got to go on Tuesday morning which will be only 8 days since I saw my gp. So it's a big hoorah   for my gp & the hospital for sorting this so quickly & just makes my experience with the Colposcopy dept seem even worse   

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess -        for those 2 precious embies. Glad it was "text book" today. Don't worry about your   we'll all help you through.
Jilly -        to your clinic, working nights   what's that all about. Hope your cold   clears up soon & as for feeling light headed.............that's because there's very little in it    

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just wanted to pop on and send a huge     to Erica. 
I'm sure it is absolutely nothing to worry about, but your GP is right: best to get it sorted now so you can put your mind at rest and get back to tx - and it's fab news that they've not dragged their heels over giving you an appointment this time! Sending you lots of       anyway.
KJ - completely forgot to say a huge      Great news that things are moving forward!  
Jess - Hurrah! Sooooooo happy that it was an excellent transfer. Sending snuggle-in vibes to the two wee chappies.
Jilly - you poor thing. Rest easy if you can, and take it easy on the medicine/alcohol combos! (Best thing about having a cold, though, if you ask me   )
Will hope to pop on tomorrow, but might be in a different office so nowhere near a computer.
AF still not arrived!     
Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee and loves to all!
Claire xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just popped onto see how you go on Kim, thats great news, will keep everything crossed.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi chicks .....

Hope you are all well  

********** – Your boss sounds like a right *****  

Kellydallard – Great news that your app went well. Three months will fly by I'm sure  

Alessandra – I am so sorry to see your news  

Jess p – great news on the two embies , I hope e/t went well.  

Kj – That is great news that things are moving along nicely for you  

Right I'm off for a nice long bath. I have finished my last exam today so I am a free woman for the next couple of months!!!!!!! hurrrrah!
I am going to use the time to get in to tip top shape before my next tx.


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all

Jess - soooooo glad et went well today.... make sure you take it easy.  How long will you be having off work?  Hope your class haven't got an awful supply teacher this time.  

Jillysnots!!!! - poor you hun, sorry to hear you are full of flu... hope you are feeling better soon.  Did the hospital give you any idea of when you would be able to have your IUI?  Wishing you loads of luck.    

kj - Fab news.  So pleased things are moving on quickly... they can obviously tell that you and your DH will be wonderful parents.

Erica - Good luck with your appt on Tues.  Fingers crossed everything will be ok.  Can't believe how quickly that appt came through.  Glad to hear that your sis is on the road to recovery.  Thanks for passing on her advice.  I'm quite moley and have to go to the docs every 6 months for a check up... I think it's about due so I'd best book my appt.

Kelly - hi hun.  How hilarious is that dancing man!!!!!!!  Had me in stitches.  Hope you get some joy with the bank. 

Catwoman - How has the downregging been going?  Hope af shows up for you soon so that you can get onto the next stage.          not much of an af dance I'm afraid, compared to show-off Kelly's!!!!

Julie - hi hun!  How are you?  Hope you've been ignoring that old bag...    

Lilly - Congrats on finishing your last exam!  What was it for?  Sorry....I'm sure you've mentioned it before.

Candy -hi how are you?  I hope you've been letting Jacob play with his wobbly teddy!

Loads of love to everyone I haven't mentioned...  Off to have a bath and bed!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hello my lovelies!  What a fab day! 

Julie... your boss has lost the plot!   Hope her baby is a very sicky one that pukes all over her carpets!!! 

Erica ... poor old you, still it's best to get these things checked out.  I've had letter through to say my smear is due now! Bloody typical!  Will have to wait a few weeks (hopefully!!)

Sair ... my class have got a fab supply teacher this time (she's barking mad!!) - she's great fun so they probably won't want me back! 

Lily ... congratulations on finishing the exams! What were they in? How long til the results?  I hate waiting!!

Claire... hope AF comes soooooooooooon!  Remember - wear white & the tiniest thong & she shall appear!


DH bought me a bar of Fry's Chocolate cream - my fav, yesterday but I daren't have it cos of the caffeine!!! I've been so good but I know it's sitting in the fridge just waiting to be gulped down!! Julie, shall I pass it on to you?!

I'm really jealous of you lot & your fancy smilies! I can't get my charter ones to work! 

Anyway, must go - having breakfast outside!!!! Oh the joys of a summer 2ww!!!

Love to all,
mwah, mwah
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Snap Erica

I'm having a dodgy looking mole removed from my hip on Wednesday - waited less than 2 weeks. It's a bit scary when they do things so quick. I had 1 removed about 10 years ago and iit all turned out fine so I'm pretty confident about this one. I'm sure yours will be fine too.  

So my fellow ff - listen to Aunty Erica and go and check those moles!

Well done Lilly on finishing your exams - mine is tomorrow and I'm freaking out    

Kim - looking good. I'll have a proper read of your news tomorrow when I have more time.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie 
You've got to share that Frys chocolate bar....................haven't you 

Treacle.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies  
Just received this mail & it made me smile so I thought I'd share it with you all....

Upon hearing that her elderly grandfather had just passed away, Katie went straight to her grandparent's house to visit her 95-year-old grandmother and comfort her. When she asked how her grandfather had died, her grandmother replied, "He had a heart attack while we were making love on Sunday morning."

Horrified, Katie told her grandmother that 2 people nearly 100-years-old having sex would surely be asking for trouble.

"Oh no, my dear," replied granny. "Many years ago, realizing our advanced age,
we figured out the best time to do it was when the church bells would start to ring. It was just the right rhythm. Nice and slow and even. Nothing too strenuous, simply in on the Ding and out on the Dong." She paused to wipe away a tear, and continued, "He'd still be alive if the ice cream van hadn't come along." 


     

Right, I'm off to bribe the ice-cream man to drive down my way tomorrow


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jillysnots - Love that name Sair  Hope you're feeling better today. Will pm you later & catch up before the weekend   
Catwoman -   very much appreciated & coming straight back your way! Here's another little boogie for you   [IMG alt="Moonwalker" border="0"]http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_1_117.gif[/IMG]    [IMG alt="Moonwalker" border="0"]http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_1_117.gif[/IMG] 
Lilly - Well done you, bet you're chuffed your exmas are over    Good luck with diet & fitness I'm doing exactly the same at the moment, boy we'll be a pair of fit birds (fit to drop at the moment  )
Sair -  with your 6 monthly check up mate   I'm sure all will be fine & dandy.
Jess - 2ww in the sun.........   sending lots more    your way & please feel free to share the chocolate  
Julie -  to that silly bint of a boss of yours.
Murtle -    for Weds poppet, I'm sure we'll both be fine. Like you said it's worrying when they see you so quickly isn't it. Lots of good luck for tomorrows exam too  
Lots of  to KJ, Holly, Kelly, Molly, Candy & everyone else.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anyone know why the number of "posts" have changed    
Have I done something to my computer   or has it happened to everyone?


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

i am sooo jealous of those smilies - where are they from?!

Mum has been round this pm with Danish pastries as I can't eat chocolate!   Bless her!  And she's hoovered for me!!

Will pretend I'm having 2ww more often! 

Can't seem to reply to any of the ask a nurse things at the mo - not sure why - perhaps I'm banned! 

This bit might be TMI so look away if you're eating!!  Had yucky brown spotting & cramps this pm - is it over already?  Or do you think it will be from having the ET yesterday?  

Thing is, it went so well yesterday & I really didn't feel a thing.  Bit worried now but trying v hard to stay positive!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Kelly - how are you - bit quiet today!

DH has been a cheeky    Out for a drink straight after work tonight, playing golf tomorrow & just rung me to say the reserves are short of players (he's retired!) for their last match of the season on Sun - would I mind if he played?!!  Apparently I'm welcome to have a "drink" with them after the match - yippee!!

Good job I love him so much!   Now hoping it pees down on Sunday & he gets v v muddy playing footy! 

Anyway,
love to all
Jess xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jess p – Preying everything is alright with you. Has the spotting stopped?  My clinic advised me that I could spot for the couple of days after e/t. Apparently the cafiter can scratch and it can take a while for the blood to get down and “old blood” (whatever that means) can also be dislodged. The cramps are most likely your ovaries settling back down. I hope all is well  

Murtle – Good luck for your exam tomorrow!! I am sure you will be fine


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

E by eck,

It has been one of those dayd running around like a nutter,so just thought I would pop on while my roasters are cooking!!!

Julie-tell you something if any of us ever run into your bos there would be some serious    

Jilly-sorry you have been ill chuck,have you done the love ladder task yet??

Jess-please dont worry about the brown icky stuff its totally normal sweetie,get lots of rest hunny  

Erica-thanks for the heads up on the moles.I will check myself over later 

Catwoman-still dancing                

Lily-how are you hunny??

Murtle-good look on the mole removel sweets 

Big loves to Moomin,shazia,molly,kj,starr,sarah and all you other lovlies,off to troff my tea now 

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I couldn't reply to a post on "ask a nurse" so contacted a moderator who told me they were no longer allowed to let us answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a shame! 
Jess x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening All

Jess hope the spotting calms down, i'm sure i've seen it happen on here before... they probably just knicked you somewhere. 
I read about the nurse thread too.. i can see why, but i think it will get ages to get an answer.. poor nurses will be worn out !!

Murlte.. Good Luck for 2morrow's exam and the app for the mole next week. I had 4 moles off when i was a teenager (ooh long time ago now)  . Hopefully it will all be fine.. xx

Julie.. i know what you mean about not minding waiting for tx... once you start that's it.. you're in the mad/scary ivf world and there's no way out! With any luck this cycle will be the 'one' and your angel will be here xx

KJ.. oooh how exciting about maybe going to panel in August.. this could be a very different xmas this year !! I read the adoption thread now and again, and saw today a lady's been matched to a 2 month old boy!! I thought that was impossible today!! She must be over the moon xx

Erika.. all sounding good down your way.. so pleased your sis is ok.. Glad the app to look at the mole has come through so quick.. don't worry  

Catwoman... would love to do a funky dance for you... but can't get the posh smilies to work so instead.......

*COME ON YOU WITCH... SHOW YOUR FACE !!!!* any good ??

Lilly well done on finishing your exams. How's your sis doing?? I can understand her wanting to move on xx

Big hellos to Candy, Molly, Kelly, Jilly, Holly, Looby, Sair, Moomin and everyone else..      

All ok here.. got my hcg result from tuesday and it's still 11 Grr.. asked the nurse why?? She couldn't say but said not to worry but i am a bit unusual.. hmm i knew that  I haven't got to go back as we are going back in a month for your results !!

Had a lovely afternoon with my 2 sils and their kids (nearly 3, 2 and a half and nearly 1) They came for lunch and played for ages in my garden while we chatted. Very civilised. I'll miss seeing so much of them when i'm back at work  Mind you am looking after Rosie (2 and a half) all day on monday while her mum's at work so might be glad of the rest!!

Have a good weekend all xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice house shame about the garden, on now channel 5, for those at the meet who didn't believe me about the bird  C x


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello girls,
I've just got back home from dropping my little girls friend home, When my daughter spotted the dead mouse in the hall, so while DH is away on yet another stag do... I had to ring afriend's hubbie to get the mouse out of the house, YUk  
Anyway,
Jess.. hope al goes well for the next 2 weeks, hope brown spotting was implantation or something along that way. xx
Erika.. Hope it all goes well for Tues, good luck my love. Sorry to hear about your sis, what a shocker 
Big hello, to **********, moomin, catwoman, and everyone I've missed out, (sorry) still catching up with everyone.
See you all soon.
The Mouse. xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,,

Jess- Just for you hunny













































Julie-bless ya,I knew what you meant in your post,its like as soon as you start the next go your thinking of the outcome and whats next,I feel a little bit like that,cos if our next go is a bfn dont think we can afford to go again  heres hoping that we have a massiva run of BFP'S very soon eh

Marsha- eeekkk dead I hate mice  

Candy-did I miss something at the meet what you on about??

Starr-good luck with the babysitting hunny 

Hope your all ok and enjoying the lovely weather NOT









kELLY X


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey, Erica - just had the ice cream van in our road today!!   That joke did make me chuckle!  

DH sent me a v funny email video clip of Countdown with 2 vicars - the letters they chose spelt out "****flap$" in that order!!!!  I stupidly asked DH if it was real or a spoof video - haven't heard the last of it!!! (Sorry, that "C" word really is horrid!!!!)

Well, spotting has stopped & I'm trying to pretend I haven't had ivf!!   But did take our babies to feed the ducks & swans on the river today!    Told my neighbour that's what we were doing - she really thinks I've lost it! 

DH didn't even need a stern talking to - he cancelled today's golf all by himself!     Although he says it's cos he wanted to spend time with me, think it's more cos weather forecast was so bad!

Anyway, just off to watch rest of Cup Final with him - come on West Ham, don't let those Scousers win!!

Kj - How's your neighbour? Mine's loads better but her Dad has now had a bad stroke & is in hospital so she's got that to worry about now. 

Hi to all you other lovelies!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Ha ha Jess the Scousers won!!!!         . And yes I know we are nowhere near Liverpool but dh is a Liverpool supporter through and through and even ds has started shouting at the tv!!!!!

Special love to embies my sweet xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG - I did a massive post and lost it.  So sorry girlies.  

H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Holly - or should I say Evening to you!!!!

How are you doing?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Holly what a pain, I see from IVF thread that you have another months worth of work thats great, don't be too envious of our weather we have had two nice days thats our summer over ! 

Kelly, there is a gardening program, that has some bird, who washes down decking etc in a bikin, etc, the girls didn't believe me.

Tx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i'd forgotten you'd told us that candy.i wondered what on earth you were on about in your last post


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Shazia ... can't believe how jammy those Scousers are!!!! My cousin's DH is a massive fan & had to go to his brother's 3rd(!) wedding in Scotland yesterday pm!!! He was so mad at his brother for clashing with the cup final!!
That Gerrard 2nd goal was pretty special though!

On that subject, just been to watch DH play footy!! (Well last 10 mins!!) They were wearing nasty claret jerseys & DH's face was the same colour!!! They lost 6 - 1!!! Poor old DH - he was pretty good in his youth & used to play semi-pro at quite a high level!! Thinks he's Teddy Sheringham!!!  

Found out that a v v tasty brother of 2 of his team's players has just got a job at our school!!! Starts September!! Almost unheard of in primary teaching of any eye candy!!! Tried v hard not to sound too excited!!  Bit annoyed with myself cos could have been his mentor but I chose other year group!!   I know - v sad at my age!!!

Not much planned for today - really fancy gardening but am mega allergic to pollen & can't take my usual concoction of pills & sprays & probably shouldn't dig so will give it a miss. 

Managed to get mum to invite us for Sunday roast! Apparently she can't make a delicious pudding as she's got no cream so will have to "make do with sticky toffee pudding & ice cream" - shame!!!  Bless her!

DH has been a real star these last few days, done the shopping & the cooking without any moaning! When I commented on this he said it was because I'd "been through so much lately" - bless him!  Think he was quite frightened during EC cos it was pretty bad, with nurses pinning me down & me crying!!! 

Anyway, sun is now coming out so off for some sardines on toast & avocado in the sun!!!!

Love to all!
Jess xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all enjoying a relaxing Sunday 

I could not sleep (I have a cold and can't breath right when I lie down) so I was up extra early and in to my dark room. I have printed lots of photographs which are in the wash as I type so I though I would pop on and say hi before I have to get them out.

*Kellydallard * - I am fine thank you hun, how are you?

*********** * - I can understand what you mean about your wait for tx being "OK".
I have not had tx since last August. We did mean to go back just after Christmas but I have for one reason and another put it off. I am scared of tx failing again and having to consider stopping after that. Lets just hope for both of us that the next tx we have has a + result and we don't have to think about it. 

*Murtle * - how did your Exam go then? 

*Jess p* - I am so glad to hear that your spotting has stopped! Enjoy your lunch and bring us back some sticky toffee pudding & ice cream


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, Lily, sticky toffee pud all gone - it was delicious!!

Jess xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

No Pud!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57824.0.html

H xx


----------

